# More pen ideas



## BrandonM (May 8, 2013)

All credit for the pen idea goes to redoakfarm.com

If i were to make a smaller version of this idea for chickens, what would be inexpensive fencing to use?

-Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Now thats one huge pen! No matter what you use it will be expensive, lol. I would guess that maybe bulk chainlink fence might be a good bet.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

I would use cedar or redwood


----------



## LdMorgan (Jun 20, 2012)

Huge is never cheap, but even on a smaller scale, used chain link is more expensive than new chicken wire. The problem with that pen design is that it doesn't scale down very well. As you make it smaller, you get to where the center hub is too small to use pretty quick. And, of course, the real question is how many chickens and how many seperate pens do you actually need? If you need four pens, each with 100 sq feet, just put up a 20 by 20 square pen and cross-fence it into 10X10 squares. That would use a lot less fence, and require a lot less labor to run it. That 20X20 setup would be good for about 100 hens, total, without overcrowding them. A hen needs 4 sq ft of scratch space to be reasonably happy.


----------

